# What do separate into?



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Once you need to separate males, where do you put them?

Jars? Deli containers? Barracks? Divided tanks? Etc.


I am planning to use 32 oz deli containers if I can ever get a successful spawn...just wondering what everyone else uses.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

If you can afford to, separate them into divided tanks. Normal plastic containers would be cheap and easier. If you do go with the cheaper option, make sure you keep up with the maintenance and be sure that the water temperature is at betta optimal.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I use 2 ltr drinking bottles, cut the top off and fill it 2/3. float in a heated tank or use a space heater


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

If I could afford it I would love to make some barracks, but I dont have that much extra cash flow right now.
Since I'm new to breeding (not keeping) I just plan on keeping them seperated the cheepest way possible and putting them in a room thats heated enough to keep them at a good temp. I already have to clean a different tank or bowl just about every day so maintenance isnt an issue.
Was just curious about how everyone else did it.

And if someone has barracks please teach me how you made them for future use!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

For winter I use 2L Coke bottle and put them in 10 gal tank, which can take 8 bettas that way.

For smaller baby betta, I use 1L bottle and the tank can keep 16 of them. I punch about 10 holes on the bottom. I make a hook and hang my bottle in the tank. Most the waste will sink down the tank and I just siphon the waste out.

I also put a river rock in the Coke bottle to prevent it from floating and wt down. 

I do this to save me from having to clean individual bottles. I do clean individual bottle too but less often.

The heater is on the bottom of the tank and they all share the same heater that way.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

tanseattle said:


> For winter I use 2L Coke bottle and put them in 10 gal tank, which can take 8 bettas that way.
> 
> For smaller baby betta, I use 1L bottle and the tank can keep 16 of them. I punch about 10 holes on the bottom. I make a hook and hang my bottle in the tank. Most the waste will sink down the tank and I just siphon the waste out.
> 
> ...


Thats actually a really good idea!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I cut plastic folder (office depot, office supplies) to separate bottles so that fish they don't see each other and flare at one another all day long.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I also use polycarbonate (soft clear plastic that you can actually cut bu scissor) and make dividers: 1x 20 inches L and 2x 10x12. I cut them in the middle and divided them out. This will divide 10 gal tank into 6 slots.

I am setting up my conditioner tank for fancy spawn this way. Here is my divider for 6 slots:









Divider with 5 slots:


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## flyingpony22 (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow those are REALLY great ideas! This is so helpful. Thanks!


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't have room for barracks,so here is what I do.
A 6' long table(I have 2 right now),the long plastic containers(like you keep spare cloths in)I can fit 2-3 on each table,a heater large enough to heat the water.
Fill the plastic containers with water just enough to cover the heater by a few inches.
Get as many 32oz deli containers as will fit in the plastic container you use,now double that.
Take 1/2 the deli containers and put holes around the bottom and up the side a little ways.
Leave the other deli containers just like they are.
Fill the 2nd containers with aged water,put the ones with holes inside the deli containers inside the other ones,put your betta in it.
Now,get the same amount of deli containers,the ones that don't have holes in them,fill them with aged water.
When it is time to do water changes,pull you deli container out(the one with the holes and your betta,place it in a clean cup,dump the water out of the old one,refill,and you are ready for the next water change.
Lucky for me,I work in a resteraunt so I can get deli containers fairly cheap!
I partition the cups with cardboard so the can't see each other,pull the cardboard out so the can flare now and again.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

That is a great idea...I would absolutely love to see pictures if you wouldnt mind posting them??


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What awesome ideas! I'm glad to see people being very innovated. I will probably end up grabbing some deli containers :lol: I have well over 200 fry, so it won't be long until I will have to separate a LOT of them!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I dont have any yet. My spawn attempts keep failing...but hopefully after I condition this next pair I want to try ill have some!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I do similar to Ghostfeather - I have 32oz deli containers (and some extra glass jars).. I place them into the biggest that I can find rubber container storage that is less than a foot in depth. Fill it partially with water and put the containers in there (filled with water too).. currently using a 100w adjustable heater in the middle, as anything smaller I'm having issues keeping the water warm.

All of these tubs are on industrialized stands that are 3 shelves and approx 4.5ft tall.

This is also a way that I am currently holding some of my breeders in - small kritter keepers and 1.5g glass jars.. add in a bit of plants (hornwort) into the deli cups and breeder keepers to help keep the water clean in between water changes (paranoid about water quality in them lol).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My bf will be making stands to hold my fish :lol: He is a welder/construction person so his stuff is made to last.

I wonder if using those plastic cups used for drinking would work the same? The bigger ones of course. (bwaha Red Solo Cup came into my head... not that I would use those.)


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

As long as they have a lid and are roomy they could probably work


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm, alright. May need to make lids (cardboard, plastic, etc I can do it  ) :lol: I need about 200 to be safe (unless all are males)... And cannot find any except the really really small ones.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You can get deli containers if you have like a Vostok, gfs, or samsclub around you. They come with lids and in all sizes. That's what a lot of people seem to use


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

the safest is a seperate container at least 2L container i would keep the water low as breeding tank and gradually raise it as the depth of the water will not stress him out. barracks i would not risk personally only because the open wounds can lead to bacterial infection and you would not want other fish infected


----------



## Phobik (Nov 29, 2012)

whats a nice way to keep a lot of bettas in one tank, do you use any aquarium sealant around the edges? or just put it in and its tight enough to hold and keep it from moving?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

There should be enough jars in there to keep it from moving, plus you aren't filling the water inside the big tank up that high so they won't float around.


----------

